# Error code 0x80041004



## Trevoc (Mar 26, 2012)

On another post in this forum there is a solution for error code 8x80041004. The person asking for the help says it is something to do with their system errors, but mine is with Internet games. None of my games work and there are many solutions out there which also don't seem to work. 

So, I am hoping someone has had this problem and has fixed it or someone who is knowledgeable on how to fix this error problem and help me get back on internet games. I do miss my backgammon 

Thanks


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Some PC Security software can cause this error, we really need to know what exactly you are doing when you get this error.


----------



## Trevoc (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for replying Mumbodog, and I'll try to explain my problem with this error.

I've checked around the internet, and many forums, including Microsoft, have an assortment of answers to an assortment of reasons why this error keeps popping up when playing any of the internet games such as *Backgammon, Spades, Checkers *etc.

I'm on a brand new Windows 7 Premium PC, and am not a novice on PC's, in fact, I have a certification of A+ IT on PC's. However, because this error is so diverse and the answers are just as diverse, one has no clue as to the real cause of the error.

So, my issue is that whenever I click on my Microsoft Backgammon Game (comes with XP and Win7), I now get this *Error code 0x80041004.

*In the past, this error was another number, which is also popular on forums. There is nothing that I do that is unusual when I do this. In the past, I've used my *CCleaner*, to clean my registry, and clean junk from various parts of my system. That worked with the previous number which at the moment eludes me.

Now, this number, *0x80041004*, wont go away, at least that was the case when I first posted this question five days ago. After trying several suggestions by others to disable the games features in control panel didn't work, I decided to reboot a few times and clean my registry of unused and corrupt registry entries by using *CCleaner *program. Then, I clicked the game and still it would not stop with the error message until I did it enough times and it went away.

Honestly, I have no clue what caused it to go away, but with the previous error message, I noticed that it was usually a server issue and if I waited a while, it would stop and I would play again. This error message would not leave for days until I was persistent and determined to make this thing stop through an assortment of measures.

So, at this point, I don't need the solution, but if anyone has any idea what this all means, maybe a future solution would help instead of having to boot, reboot, clean registry, and click game start button many times. If nothing else, maybe someone else could be helped by this post.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

What Security/firewall Software is installed?

Check the Windows firewall, be sure Microsoft Games are allowed thru the firewall.


----------



## Trevoc (Mar 26, 2012)

Firewall is Microsoft's firewall that comes with Win 7, Security is Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Open the Windows firewall in Control Panel, when it opens select "allow a program of feature through Windows Firewall" on the left, scroll down and see if your game is in the allowed list and a tick in both boxes, to change a setting you must click "Change Settings", then make your changes, if your games are not in the list you can use the "allow another program" button to add it.


----------

